

The earth in real time - ac166
https://events.google.com/io2015/schedule?sid=f858a197-b6d4-e411-b87f-00155d5066d7#day1/f858a197-b6d4-e411-b87f-00155d5066d7

======
ac166
Google maps including live satellite feeds of the Earth... death of privacy,
or really awesome thing?

~~~
opless
Depends 'how live' it is I guess.

I doubt it'd be a good thing to be able to track vehicles in real time with
number one eyeball. Though I can probably think of a number of applications of
live streaming satellite info that would appeal to law enforcement.

